# My art exhibition foundraising campaign



## skarz (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello everybody, 

I'm starting a fundraising campaign for my upcoming art exhibition tour who will take place in September 2013. I will exhibit my work on canvas like those:





But also will do some live painting in an more urban style:





I already secured the places but I still need some money to make it happen! 

Check the link for the campaign:

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/echo-chamber-painting-exhibition-by-skarz

You can also check some of my work here.

Feel free to share to your friends and relatives if you think my project worth it.

Let me know what you think about it.

Thanks you for taking the time to read this.

Skarz


----------



## skarz (Apr 17, 2013)

A little article about my urban art work published last year:

Open gallery magazine n1

My work is on the page 24.


----------



## skarz (Apr 20, 2013)

Some more sample of my work:


----------



## skarz (Apr 29, 2013)

More canvas, more ink, more paint...











Feel free to take a look at the link for my art exhibition funding campaign below  :

Echo chamber - Painting exhibition by Skarz | Indiegogo

Share if you like it!


----------

